

Case study in how *not* to conduct a GDC demo - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/21/brain-controlled-gaming-system-falls-demo-hell

======
hobbs
"You should come try it at our booth at the Game Developers Conference. Then
you'll see it really works and we're not lying."

Ouch! I'm no PR expert, but I'd think that lying is one thing you neither
admit nor deny. Best to just presume honesty, otherwise you'll wind up looking
shifty either way.

